# 20% discount Ireland to Britain (3 day offer window)



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all, 

Got an email from Irish Ferries this morning. 

They are offering 20% off Ireland - Britain or vice versa for bookings made before midnight 28th April. 

Period of travel is 2 May to 30th June. Has to be booked 7 days before travel. No discount code quoted. 

I assume this applies to Motorhomes, Worth investigating. 

Davy


----------

